
The only 2 ways to build a $100 million business - turoczy
http://versiononeventures.com/the-only-2-ways-to-build-a-100-million-business/#ixzz26yrNNdkY
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4544063>

------
benologist
This has literally been on the front page for the last ~14 hours.

